# Barber - Adagio for Strings (Symphobia)



## FireGS (Nov 21, 2008)

This is just my hash of it. Want it? the voices and all are messed up..


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Nov 21, 2008)

Could be fun to have if it was split into proper voicings so I could easily throw it into my template and listen. But I don't assume that is how you arranged it given that you used Symphobia....


----------



## FireGS (Nov 21, 2008)

Exactly. It's all mostly blockish and whatall. If you google "Adagio for Strings" midi, im sure something would come up 

EDIT: That is not to say a lot of editing with CC and tempo variation and note editing was not needed. It's not THAT easy


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Nov 21, 2008)

And I'm sure I would end up with lots of crap as well. 

But, yeah - I might have a look at some point...


----------



## Dan Selby (Nov 21, 2008)

Very nice, in the main - good job. I heard my local amateur orchestra do this last year. I've heard them perform some works very nicely... but they absolutely butchered this piece (the tuning was nails down a blackboard).


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Nov 21, 2008)

Dan Selby @ Fri Nov 21 said:


> Very nice, in the main - good job. I heard my local amateur orchestra do this last year. I've heard them perform some works very nicely... but they absolutely butchered this piece (the tuning was nails down a blackboard).



lol... tragic... 

The only thing really mising here is an occational subtle slide in the violins...


----------



## mathis (Nov 21, 2008)

Unfortunately legato is simply not existent in your version...

The strings themselves sound nice, though.

VSL has a version as demo on their website.


----------



## mathis (Nov 21, 2008)

I just relistened to the VSL version and again to your version and yours is not even half-bad. I would actually take yours if I had to decide between the 2.

So how is the programming done for Symphobia? I don't really understand it yet.


----------



## nikolas (Nov 21, 2008)

tuning in amateur orchestras is a nightmare come true, every single time! I think I'll start writing quarter tones, so people won't notice the off tune violas (primarily! :D:D:D)

I'll have a listen shortly, and post about the piece.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 21, 2008)

mathis @ Fri Nov 21 said:


> I just relistened to the VSL version and again to your version and yours is not even half-bad. I would actually take yours if I had to decide between the 2.
> 
> So how is the programming done for Symphobia? I don't really understand it yet.




Nice Fire - of course I like the 'space' on the Symph version. Which patch did you use (dyn?)

I wish there was a way to improve the legato transitions though. Maarten - tricks to get the legato a bit smoother? Attack and/or Release times? 


Thanks for posting Fire - reminds me to not always go for AP1.


Rob


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 21, 2008)

Fire - one more thing - if you are using Altiverb you might want to pick up the new Lexicon 300 IR library from Acousticas. Very warm - especially on sample strings. Use RT60 patch with about 2.8 - 3.0 sec tail on this (mixed to taste). For $69 a no-brainer.


FYI


----------



## wqaxsz (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi FireGS,

the strings sound like real strings.
They are smooth, precise, never harsh.
I like the space between the different sections.

Off course Sometimes it lacks legato and portamento,
but it's not your fault.
I have noticed Symphobia sounds right out of the box
less wide than real recordings but warm.

I won't even make a comment on vsl's version.

Symphobia sounds incredible on my monitors and to my ears and taste.

I hope ProjectSam has an update or something new to compliment or complete Symphobia coming soon.

Best Regards.

TneruaL


----------



## FireGS (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks guys! This really makes me want to finish it, and I just might. I want to improve on the legato and portamento, and I think bringing up the VSL in the mix might help, cause I do have ports in the VSL part, for what it's worth. I'm using the SE violins along side the Symphobia strings. Maybe I'll swap them out for AP1.

Rob - I'm actually mixing between the Soft Dyn patch for violins and the normal dyn, and then normal dyn for the other sections, as well as the Bass Synth for the basses on TOP of the Basses in the normal Dyn patch. Also, I looked at the Acousticas stuff - veryyy nice. Might have to pick that up.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 21, 2008)

FireGS @ Fri Nov 21 said:


> Thanks guys! This really makes me want to finish it, and I just might. I want to improve on the legato and portamento, and I think bringing up the VSL in the mix might help, cause I do have ports in the VSL part, for what it's worth. I'm using the SE violins along side the Symphobia strings. Maybe I'll swap them out for AP1.
> 
> Rob - I'm actually mixing between the Soft Dyn patch for violins and the normal dyn, and then normal dyn for the other sections, as well as the Bass Synth for the basses on TOP of the Basses in the normal Dyn patch. Also, I looked at the Acousticas stuff - veryyy nice. Might have to pick that up.




Thanks Fire for the details. VERY pleased with the 300 - it has warm and thickness without all the mud - 'space' is outstanding as well.


Thanks again for your post.


Rob


----------



## FireGS (Nov 21, 2008)

http://aixsyd.com/music/AdagioTemp4.mp3

Updated. Thoughts?


----------



## wqaxsz (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi FireGS,

:D keep up the good work.

I think you should try to blend Symphobia with several solo strings,
especially in every melody and crescendo.

The more you move towards the end of each crescendo
the louder those solo strings must be played (with vibrato).
And for non-crescendo melodic line on one note or two (for example),
move one or two solo strings forward from the rest of the strings.

I think the attack on lots of strings library is the problem
to get a pleasant legato.
It 's either too fast (too strong and noisy) or too slow.
I am impressed by how evenly and smoothly real strings players can
play their instruments.

Did you use appassionata strings ?

Regards

TneruaL


----------



## FireGS (Nov 22, 2008)

http://aixsyd.com/music/AdagioForStrings.mp3

Complete song. Added some Apassionata strings and SE strings.


----------



## FireGS (Nov 22, 2008)

wqaxsz @ Sat Nov 22 said:


> I think you should try to blend Symphobia with several solo strings,
> especially in every melody and crescendo.



I'd love to, but I only have VSL Solo strings from SE and Garritan solo strings. How exactly would YOU go about it? I'm very curious which Libs you might pick to accomplish this.


----------



## Niah (Nov 22, 2008)

FireGS @ Sat Nov 22 said:


> wqaxsz @ Sat Nov 22 said:
> 
> 
> > I think you should try to blend Symphobia with several solo strings,
> ...



nice work Fire

unfortunately there arent any decent solo strings out there but you can always beg for samplemodeling to release some kick ass solo strings.

i would do it myself but I guess they must be tired of hearing me already.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Hal (Nov 22, 2008)

Damm the appasionata/SI blend sounds incredible


----------



## wqaxsz (Nov 30, 2008)

FireGS @ Sat Nov 22 said:


> wqaxsz @ Sat Nov 22 said:
> 
> 
> > I think you should try to blend Symphobia with several solo strings,
> ...




Hi FireGs,

honestly i don't know. 
I think i am going to buy Symphobia (but i am not sure yet)
and then i will try with the vsl's library i have
and some cheap one i bought a long time ago ( don't remember the name).

Try with the vsl.
Or try those free samples http://www.philharmonia.co.uk/thesoundexchange/make_music/samples/library/

Cheers
Laurent


----------

